# مجموعة دوائر وافكار مهمة من فضلكم



## eng_mabdelraouf (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اخوانى الاعزاء .........​ 
أرجو من الله ثم منكم مساعدة بسيطة ​ 
انا اريد عمل مشروع عبارة عن (ماكيت) لمدينة يعمل كل شئ بها الكترونيا **** ​ 
فمثلا​ 
-اولا* تلك المدينة بها *طرق **وسيارات***واشارات المرور***---------*** انا اريد
عندما تضئ إشارة المرور باللون الاحمر
ان تقف السيارة اوتوماتيكيا​*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*--*-*-*-*​- ثانيا ** تلك المدينة بها نهر يوجد فوقه كوبرى ***----------------------*** انا اريد 
اذا ما اقتربت السفينة من الكوبرى
ان يفتح اوتوماتيكيا ​*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*​- ثالثا*** نظام الاضاءة بالمدبنة ****----------------------------------**** انا اريد
فى النهار (اي فى وجود الضوء)
ان يتوقف نظام الاضاءة هذا عن العمل​ثم يعمل اوتوماتيكيا ليلا (اي ف الظلام)​******---------------------------------------------------******​ 
اخوانى كيف يمكننى عمل ذلك**اعنى ما الافكار التى يمكننى استخدامها وكيفية تطبيقها الكترونيا
واذا امكن اي كتب عن ال SENSOR
او عن ال SERVO MOTORS
و من فضلكم لو احد يعرف كيفية عمل تلك الماكيتات للمدينة​ 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر​ 
شكرا لمروركم​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

افكار جميلة جدا و مجدية فكريا جدا.....

عادة لا تستخدم سينسورز فى هذا المجال لأنه يحس ولا يميز وعادة تستخدم مع هذه الحالات نظام يعرف بالترانسبوندر Transponder كما بالطائرات حيث ترسل المحطة الأرضية نبضة بشفرة يرد جهاز الطائرة بكود التعريف وبعدها يرسل الجهاز الأرضى كود آخر يرد علية بالإرتفاع وهكذا يحس بوجود طائرة ويميزها عن غيرها - يمكنك استخدام اجهزة مشابههة لإستقبال كود السيارة ووجهتها مثلا الخ
لكى تقبل السيارة ان تتجاوب يجب ان تكون مجهزة وان تزود بنظام GPS لكى يعرف النظام اى سيارة اقتربت
هل ستمنع دخول السيارات الغير مجهزة لأن النظام لن يتعرف عليها ولن تتقبل الأوامر منه ولا يمكن التنبؤ بمكانها وخط سيرها؟
فمثلا لو اقتربت السفينة يجب ان تتوقف السيارات قبل رفع الكوبرى
هناك الألاف من الأفكار المطلوبة لهذا المشروع ولكن التفكير فى حد ذاتة مكسب وتمرين واول خطوة نحو النبوغ او ان تكون مصمم ناجح ان تفكر حتى لو كان المشروع صعب التنفيذ ماديا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى معذرة لم الحظ كلمة ماكيت عند ردى السابق لكن يمكنك فى هذه الحالة البدء بنماذج السيارات التى توجه بالاسلكى وتتحكم فيها مركزيا


----------



## eng_mabdelraouf (29 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخى الكريم اولا وقبل اي شيء شكرا على مروركم الغالى و جزاكم الله كل خير...... وبعد,
فى البداية هذا المشروع هو فكرة اريد تنفيذها على نموذج مبسط اي لا يتجاوز مساحته متر× متر ثانيا انا مازلت طالبا ولا اعرف كيفية تزويد السيارة بنظام ال Gps واعتقد ان هذا يحتاج الى مساحة كبيرة وكما ذكرت سابقا هو نموذج بسيط وكما ذكرت انت هذا النظام يتجاهل مكان السيارة
ثانيا لى بعض الافكار التى يمكن استخدامها وارجو افادتكم حيث اننى لا املك الخبرة الكافية
فمثلا 
يمكننا ان نستخدم بعض انواع الـ Sensors التى تعمل كالاتى: ترسل شعاعا من الضوء وتستقبله فتعمل على فتح وغلق دارة معينة تعمل هي بدورها على نوع من المحركات
يسمى الـ Servo Motor هذا المحرك يقوم بالدوران اللازم لفتح الكوبرى ثم يقوم بعكس الاشارة فيغلق الكوبرى***
وعلى كل حال فكرة ذلك الsensor فى هذه الدائرة تشبه كثيرا تلك التى تستخدم فى الelevators 
وكمرحلة اولى يمكن ان يتم عمل اشارة مرور قبل الكوبرى لتجنب فتح الكوبرى والسيارات من فوقه وهذه الاشارة متصلة بنقس الدائرة نفسها التى تغذى الموتور وبذلك نضمن عدم فتح الكوبرى والسيارات فوقه وعدم صعود السيارات اثناء فتح الكوبرى وحتى اغلاقه
ثانيا سمعت ان هناك بعض انواع الsensors التى تحس اضواء معينة كالضوء الاحمر وذلك النوع يمكننا استخدامه فى السيارة
وايضا هناك انواع يمكن ان تحس الضوء يمكننا استعمالها فى نظام الاضاءة
ولكننى اخوانى اجهل اي شئ عن السنسور وطلبى مجمووعة من الكتب والمواقع التى تشرح ذلك الموضوع وكذلك بالنسبة لل سرفو موتور ويستحسن ان تكون باللغة العربية

اما بالنسبة لموضوع تطبيق الدائرة على ارض الواقع يضعنا امام الف سؤال ومشكلة
فمثلا يمكن لاي شيء ان يقطع ال Beam المستخدم ف السنسور الخاص بالسفينة والكوبرى 
ويمكن ان يحدث ماهو اكبر من ذلك فيمكن ان يتعطل النظام الخاص بهذا الكوبرى فلا ينفتح وترتطم به السفينة
ويمكن لاي ضوء احمر ان يوقف السيارة 
ولكن لكل تلك المشاكل حلولها ولحلها تزداد التكلفة واذا ما ابتعدنا عن موضوع التكلفة 
فاننا يحاجة الى عمل فكرة مصغرة وفعالة للمشروع حتى يمكن تطبيقاتها وحل مشكلاتها
فاقول كلما زاد تقدمنا فى استخدام التكنولوجيا ----- زادت معه حاجتنا للفكرة
ولذا ارجو منكم اخوانى تلك المساعدة 
اكرر اي شئ عن السنسور و السرفو
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى
اشكر لك الإيضاح 
بالنسبة للسنسور فلست محتاج اكثر من حساسات الاشعة تحت الحمراء المستخدمة فى الريموت كونترول للتليفزيون وخلافة - قطع الشعاع يعطى اشارة - ومكوناتة فى السوق
بالنسبة للكوبرى فيمكنك البحث عن السيرفو موتور على النت لمعلوماتك الشخصية ولكن كتحكم فقد استبدل الآن فى معظم التطبيقات بما يعرف بالموتور الخطوى stepper Motor ويمكنك البحث عنه على النت لمعلوماتك الشخصية ولكن استخدامك لا يتطلب الدقة فى الحركة مثلا كطابعة او خلافه
كل ما تحتاجة هو حركة من بداية ثابتة لنهاية ثابتة و موتور DC من المستخدم فى الكاسيت يكفى مع 2 ميكرو سويتش من المستخدم فى الكاسيت للإحساس بان الكاسيت موضوع او زرار Play مضغوط واحد فى الوضع الأسفل للكوبرى والأخر فى الوضع الأعلى وعكس التيار يغير اتجاه الحركة - وهذا التطبيق يمكن استخدامة فى الحياة العملية للروافع اللى على شريط السكة الحديد اما الكبارى فأسهل استخدام موتور 3 فاز وعكس الفازتين يعكس اتجاة الحركة


----------



## eng_mabdelraouf (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخى ماجد على اهتمامك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 نوفمبر 2006)

المهم ارجو ان اكون قد افدت
وان كان هناك اى استفسارات ارجو ان تتكرم بالسؤال وشكرا


----------



## شادي اسلام (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز eng_mabdelraouf انت تريد نظام الاضاءة بالمدبنة فى النهار (اي فى وجود الضوء)ان يتوقف نظام الاضاءة هذا عن العمل
ثم يعمل اوتوماتيكيا ليلا (اي ف الظلام) أخي العزيز هذا النظام سهل تنفيذه وهو موجود وينفذ في 
اعمدة انارة الشوارع وابواب المحلات العامة الكبيرة عن طريق خلايا الفوتو سيل وهي تركب 
أعلي لوحة الكهرباء المغذية لاعمدة الانارة والموجودة في مكان معرض للضوء الطبيعي وعندما 
يسقط الضوء علي الخلية تفصل التيار عن الخلية اوتوماتيك وبالتالي عن الاعمدة وبالليل تعمل الخلية
علي وصل التيار في حالة عدم وجود ضوء وذلك اوتوماتيكيا.
وفي حالة ابواب المحلات تركب الخلية في منتصف الباب تقريبا ولكن عملها عكس اعمدة الاضاءة
فقبل دخول الفرض من البوابة يقطع الضوء عن الخلية ويتم التوصيل الكهربي فينفتح الباب اوتوماتيكيا
ثم ينقفل خلفه لعدم وجود اي فرض سيدخل من البوابة ( هذه هي وظيفة خلية الفوتوسيل photocell)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد ان اضيف على ما ذكرة الأخ الفاضل شادى اسلام ان الأبواب تعمل بخلايا يعمل بالموجات الفوق صوتية بتردد حوالى 40 كيلو هيرتز لتجنب التأثر بتغيير الإضاءة وتقيس دائما الإنعكاس الموجود وعند حدوث تغيير فيه يعنى هذا ان شخص ما اقترب فيفتح الباب وطالما كان التغيير محدودا فهذا يعنى لآ احد موجود فيغلق الباب


----------

